# Nose buttering



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

nose press is tuffer than tail from the comfort and confidence aspect IMO

with the tail, you can just sit back onto your rear leg and easily watch that nose lift in front of you

with the toe you're pitching your weight excessively forwards (which feels wrong) and the effects on your tail are more difficult to observe.

plus..... and at the risk of being punny, try the effects of these different board angles by applying them to a knife when getting your toast some butter.... ie drag it across the butter block as per a tail press or stab it into it to mimic a nose press.... it ain't tuff to see why one feels more awkward than the other....

and so practice is your only solution! 

nothing worth having ever came easy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I have trouble getting the tail more than 2 inches off the ground and looks like im just leaning forward. I think ill just practice on some carpet or try the switch idea.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

the carpet idea (or just standing still waiting for who or whatever at the bottom of a run or start of a lift queue) is a fine idea. 

it allows you to feel the tension on your rear leg and weight on your front which is required for the desired effect.

now go to it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

*hmm*

Well I know for me nose butters where like the first tricks I learned. Basicaly how I learned was by pointing my board straight down hill or slightly toward the side to lessen my speed. The I would reach down and grab the fron of my board with my hands. I mean physicaly grab the front of the board. This for most people will get the back of your board a good five inches off the ground or more depending on your stance and size. I personaly use a 154 Rome Agent with flow flite five bindings, and m ystance is 15,-15. 

The other guys who commented though where right you should work on flat ground and build your way up. It feels unatural at first because your leaning down hill but once you get it down you should nail it every time. The main reasons in my opinion that people have trouble with nose butters is because of the fear aspect (get going faster or just the leaning down hill part unerves people) or the fact that most boxes are angled down hill so you need to lean extra far forward to make it look like your doing any thing where as rear butters you just have to lift up like 4 inches and it looks pretty sick because the angle of the box adds like 3-6 more.
Just my 2 cents 
>>preolt<<


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

i have the opposite, :d
nose butters i can do fast and stylisch but tail buters i fail


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

its just a matter of practicing leaning back. best to practice it on flat ground to work on your balance and also get some of the stiffness out of your board


----------

